# 7th Annual SMF Carolinas Smokers Gathering (May 18, 19 and 20, 2018)



## alelover

We'll be firing up the smokers for another great weekend in the Carolinas. The last 6 have been really awesome. So save that weekend for some good food, good beer and good times.

We hope to see all our old friends and hopefully make some new ones too.

Check out the past 6 gatherings here.

1st Annual NC Gathering

2nd Annual NC Gathering

3rd Annual NC Gathering

4th Annual NC Gathering

5th Annual NC Gathering

6th Annual NC Gathering

We will once again have it at our "Lake View Estate" in Concord, NC. We are about 20 minutes north of Charlotte in Concord.

Map to the gathering







Going to plan some demonstrations of who knows what again, it will be fun and educational. We have a big backyard so bring your tents and small campers. Sorry no RV hookups. This is a family friendly event and we encourage folks to bring the kids along. They always have fun. There are also some hotels in the area if you need one.

Hotels in the Area

For those who have not attended a SMF gathering before it will be a weekend of relaxing, eating, and fellowship. It is a chance to meet some of the great SMF'ers you interact with everyday. You won't find a nicer group of people or better food. Last years gathering was a great success and we hope for an even better turnout this year. We plan on some surprise giveaways too. So please make time for a great weekend you will remember for years to come.


----------



## boykjo

Sounds good Scott. Looking forward to another great time. Mrs B said she's ready too. Might give the smoker a face lift before I bring it. Don't worry about wood. I have about 2 cords of dry pecan.


----------



## alelover

Sweet. Let's start lookin for those meat sales.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Would like to think I could make but don't think its going to be this year.

hey Boykjo save some of that wood for PA. Just did another bear roast with the Moore's.

Warren


----------



## alelover

Come on down Warren. It'll be worth it.


----------



## alelover

Less than 2 months away.


----------



## HalfSmoked

I was hoping I work something out but then my truck broke down and being a desiel it was a $1600 bill so not this year. But thanks for the personal invite. Don't believe any Joe may tell you about me either. Ha


----------



## alelover

Sorry to here about your truck. Been there. Always happens at the worst time.


----------



## boykjo

Ive been stocking up the freezer. 8 slr's and a couple of butts. 



HalfSmoked said:


> I was hoping I work something out but then my truck broke down and being a desiel it was a $1600 bill so not this year. But thanks for the personal invite. Don't believe any Joe may tell you about either. Ha



who me :rolleyes:...lol


----------



## alelover

I want to do a packer. I have some butts too. Maybe we can make some Italian sausage.


----------



## alelover

I cleaned my gas burner so we may be able to fry properly this year.


----------



## LanceR

Well, for last year's event we were still moving in stages from our central NY farm and couldn't make it but we closed on the farm sale in August and have been full time in NC since then.  As of now the dates are good for my wife and I. 

I suspect that smokers are covered so.....We have a heavy duty burner stand, pots up to 60 quarts, 14 and 18" Buffalo choppers and a a pair of Hobart 12"  heavy duty slicers if any of that helps.  And we have some insulated Cambro Ultra Pan Carriers with deep hotel pans that have gasketed lids that are great for keeping food hot or cold and for serving from along with a Camtainer insulated drink dispenser or two.

We also have some 6 and 8' Lifetime folding tables and chairs.

If there's room to park it we'd likely be bringing an enclosed cargo trailer/camper to stay in.

Please let me know if there is anything we can do to help out.   BTW, I'll be vending at the Concord gun show 24-25 March.  If any of you are dropping by the show please PM me for my contact info.  I'd like to start putting faces with the names.

Thanks for stepping up and hosting the event.


Lance


----------



## alelover

Sounds great Lance. The hotel pans and the heavy duty burner would be very helpful I think. Joe brings his reverse flow smoker so we are good there. We have a good size back yard that can accommodate small campers. If you have any homebrew bring it along. I have plenty of chairs and tables.


----------



## alelover

Bought an 11 pound pork belly today. Gotta have bacon.


----------



## LanceR

And I should have noted that we also have a pair of 120 volt countertop hotel pan warmers....


Lance


----------



## alelover

Got the SMF newsletter today and I have a honey baked ham gift card. What should I do?


----------



## phatbac

Hey Scott and all!
I'm in for another year of great food fun and friends! Since i like to bring lunch on Saturday i was thinking of bring some kebabs to grill, maybe some Hawaiian pork and pineapple kebabs and some steak and veggie kebabs. i can bring my weber kettle grill and  we can have some good lunch while the longer meats for dinner are smoking!

Looking forward to the Gathering!
phatbac


----------



## phatbac

Anyone thinking of coming to the gathering, its a great time and good food! we have had a blast a couple years we have been going. If you are considering coming there is plenty of all the good stuff!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac


----------



## phatbac

Just wanted to bump the thread to make sure everyone knows the invite is out.

Looking forward to a great time with food, fun, and friends!

Happy Gathering,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## alelover

Got 9 pounds of bacon smoked yesterday.


----------



## phatbac

that sounds really good Scott! you gonna use it for the sausage shooters?

Can't wait,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## alelover

And ABTs and breakfast.


----------



## phatbac

Sounds great! i cant wait!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## LanceR

It's been a while since I was on the site.  The new format is such a PITA and a time waster that I spend a tiny fraction of the time here that I used to.  And it doesn't help that since the switch to the new format that I don't get daily update emails about new posts to subscribed threads.

At any rate, the DJ Galaxy Foods stores in Hickory and Mount Airy have a number of 3-4 day truckload meat sales during the year.  The week before Easter the Mount Airy store had an unannounced one and one of the deals were 30 pound cases of "heavy" ribs-that's the whole rib section, not the squared off St Louis cuts.  They were eight frozen slabs in a case at only $0.78 a pound.  Yes, $0.78 a pound!  Or just $23 a case!

So, the Mount Airy store has a sale in June and another in October.  I'll keep an eye on the Mount Airy store and post the dates when I get them so make some room in your freezers....


Lance


----------



## phatbac

Thank you Lance!

Love the cheap meats!
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## HalfSmoked

Wow what a price almost make you want to buy an extra freezer just to fill with ribs.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

phatbac Thanks for the like.

Warren


----------



## phatbac

No sweat, hey you able to make it down? i have been doing lunch on Saturday for the last couple years and plan to do it again this year. Don't know if you saw earlier post, looking at grilled kebabs. i know here will be other goodies available that everyone makes. last year Joe broke out some hot pickled asparagus that was off the chain! Besides the food its a great time, party atmosphere!

Hope to see you (and anyone else who can make it) there,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## HalfSmoked

phatbac would like too but not in my plans this year. Met Joe at PA gathering last year he did a great breakfast sausage.

Warren


----------



## alelover

3 weeks to go. Got some butts and baby backs. Going to get a ham and do Jeff's Rum Injected Double Smoked Ham with it.


----------



## uncle curley

I just found out about this, told my wife we should go,, only to find out I'm scheduled to do a graduation pig picken on the 19th. :(
Maybe we can make it next year.


----------



## boykjo

alelover said:


> 3 weeks to go. Got some butts and baby backs. Going to get a ham and do Jeff's Rum Injected Double Smoked Ham with it.



We going to do some sausages? was thinking setting something up in the basement where there's a little more room.
Hows your smoker for hanging sausages.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey Joe mine would work just fine. :D

Warren


----------



## boykjo

hows the bacon going



alelover said:


> Bought an 11 pound pork belly today. Gotta have bacon.


----------



## alelover

Came out great


----------



## alelover

Also I finally put wheels on the Char-Griller.


----------



## LanceR

As of now the plan is for Nancy and me to arrive sometime Friday.  We can arrive as early as we would be useful to help out or as late as needed to not be in the way to soon.  Please advise.....

And is it OK if our then 11 week old red tick coonhound puppy comes along?

Does anyone have a guess as to what the meal headcount will be for the weekend?

Nancy is a terrific baker-the neighbors call her "Betty Crocker"-and she is thinking making some dessert(s).  And I'm thinking that the critter parts side of all this is pretty well covered so I'm thinking along the lines of sides that can handle some cold storage like smoked baked beans and potato salad.  And I'd be glad to do eggs to order, pancakes etc for breakfast.  I'd just need to know so I load the right stove and griddle.

We have a heavy duty 10x17' pop up canopy, two 8' folding plastic tables, a 6 footer, ten good folding chairs and a 4' folding HD SS table.  They'll be in the trailer from a military vehicle show in MD the previous weekend so I'll have them along anyway.

There was mention of demos.  Has anyone thought of something?  We have a lot of sheep and hog casings ranging from 22mm to 44mm if they would help.  And if anyone wanted to tackle emulsified sausages we could bring one of the Buffalo Choppers and a chamber vacuum sealer.


Lance


----------



## alelover

I am thinking 50 -70 people may pass thru on Saturday. Not as many on Friday. Eggs and pancakes for breakfast would be great. I have some bacon. Baked goods would be good. Joe makes a great potato salad every year. I think he'll make it again. Meat is always welcome. I thought about making some sausage. I have a stuffer and a grinder. Breakfast links in sheep casings sounds pretty good. Bring smoked baked beans. Pets and children are always welcome. We have tables and canopies. One more canopy as a spare is a good idea. I'll let you know if I think of more. What are you bringing Joe?


----------



## boykjo

I have 8 St louis ribs. Butts are now on sale for .99 /lb at Carlie c's if we need more. I'll get a full packer at sams when I get there. I'm planning on starting the brisket on friday and have it ready to heat and serve saturday. It always seems to hold us back for saturdays meal. I'm bringing my sausage equipment so be ready to smoke some sausage. is your smoke box good at lower temps like 120 to 180. Wish I was able to bring the sausage smoker. It can handle up to 60 lbs at a time.


----------



## alelover

Grab a couple butts at that price for sure. My smoker is awesome for sausage. Temps no problem. I'll check with Sam's and make sure they will have some. Last time I was there a few weeks ago they had none. I thought we could start a packer or two Friday and put it in the oven when we sleep overnight and put it back on the smoker when we get up. Do a real low and real slow on it. I think we will have our biggest crowd ever this year. We will need Plenty-O-Meat.


----------



## LanceR

I just checked on my casings and they froze at some point in the bottom fridge drawer so I'll be ordering fresh from Syracuse Casings.  They can be found at makinsasings.com.  All their prices include USPS Priority Mail shipping.  If anyone wants some or wants to split a 100 yard batch let me know.  Pretty much all their hanks come in pre-flushed pre-tubed styles now as that was the vast majority of both their residential and commercial orders.  Just soak ém for 10 minutes, rinse some water through the tube and you're ready to stuff.

I normally get the 20-22mm sheep casings for snack sticks and breakfast sausage.  I use hog casing for pretty much everything else.  29-32mm for hot dogs, Coneys, Brats etc for eating in a bun (32-35mm if I want fat sausages and less bread) and 35-38mm for kielbasa, szynkowa (ham sausage) and pepperoni.  The amounts of meat each 100 yard hank will stuff as shown on the website is pretty accurate for links but my experience is that you'll get 10-12% more meat in rope sausage.

I'll order about next Thursday so let me know by then if you want any please.





If we're going to have b-fast sausage Saturday we'll either need to whip some up Friday or I'll make a batch before time.

Another thing I bake a lot of is artisan style boule breads.  Semolina, rye and dark pumpernickel go well with BBQ and I could bring several loaves.  They would benefit from a short stint in a hot oven to crisp the crust up again, though.

There are some racks of St Louis cut ribs in the big freezer and a lot of venison (likely still a lot of venison sausage, too).  And I'm pretty sure there is a 5-6 pound prime Finger Lakes venison round roast or two that would make a convert of even the most stubborn non-game eater.....

And there's at least one 6-7 pound blade end bone in pork loin roast that would be killer in a smoker.  I could smoke it ahead or bring it for Saturday/Sunday.


Lance


----------



## alelover

We can whip up some sausage Friday I think. Fresh baked bread, oh yeah! We smoked some rolls last year and they were outstanding. Bread in a smoker could be pretty good.


----------



## alelover

I just ordered a bunch of pellets from Todd. 4 flavors.


----------



## boykjo

I have some apple pellets.... goes good with kielbasa. I have hog casings but dont know how much sheeps I have left.
We could add hot dogs to the list if ya'll want to make some and take some home with ya. I'll pick up some butts on tues for pulled pork. I'll wait till the gathering to get butts for sausage. I only use fresh unfrozen pork for sausages. I'll go through my casings and see what I got. Been a while since I made some..... :(


----------



## alelover

I have some hog casings. Been in salt water a while.


----------



## phatbac

I still plan on doing lunch Saturday...kebabs--Hawaiian and traditional beef. Scott, do you have a grill or do i need to bring my Weber kettle?

Can't wait,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## alelover

I have a gas grill.


----------



## alelover

I see we have almost 1500 views of this thread. Any of you lookers coming to the gathering to celebrate National BBQ Month with us?


----------



## LanceR

Hmm... I rooted around in the big freezer and there is a 12# turkey and a 10# ham shank portion that I could smoke prior to the gathering and bring.  Or just prep them and smoke them there if there will be room in the smoker.

We'll be making some venison jerky to bring along, too.....


----------



## alelover

Bring them. We have plenty of smoker space. I want to do Jeff's Rum Injected Double Smoked Ham. I was going to get a Honey Baked but I don't want it pre sliced.

Picked up a couple things this weekend.













Buy 2 get 3 free. Adding my smoked cheddar for Mac & Cheese.







2.5 pounds into the freezer.


----------



## LanceR

I'll be ordering both sheep and hog casings later today.  If I should bring casings for the weekend let me know please.

So, as far as food, we'll bring smoked baked beans, whatever dessert strikes Nancy's fancy, a 12# thawed turkey, the ham, artisan style bread, pancake fixin's and real maple syrup.  For those who prefer that nasty fake stuff I'll bring some "Breakfast Syrup" too....Oh wait!!  Nancy likes that fake stuff!

And we could make and bring a big pot of black bean soup with garnishes if desired.  We'll vacuum pack it for transport and can re-heat it in the trailer to free up stove space in the house.

If oven space would be available at some point during the day I could bring the bread dough and bake it there so we have really fresh bread.  It'll need about a half hour to bake for each batch.  There's a small convection oven (1/4 sheet pan size or 9x13 pan) in our trailer that we could use for rolls, baguettes or re-heating stuff but it won't work well for several loaves.

Would I be correct in guessing that it won't be too far to run to a store for eggs etc for b-fast once we have a headcount?


Lance


----------



## alelover

You can definitely use the oven for fresh baked bread. There are stores close by. I always use pure maple syrup as well. Can't stand the fake stuff. I have some chili I am going to thaw out also.


----------



## LanceR

When we retired from our CNY farm last year a number of our friends from across NY and Vermont who have sugar bushes seem to have decided that real maple syrup couldn't be had in NC.  We gave some to family but still have a couple of half gallon jugs and a quart canning jar or two of it.  And some friends who live off the grid in the Adirondacks brought another half gallon at Easter.

You were thinking of making breakfast sausage.  I tried using Maplene a few times and didn't like it but we have enough real syrup to give that a try if you'd like.  I can bring 22-24mm sheep casings for links.


----------



## alelover

We can get real maple syrup but it's pricey.


----------



## alelover




----------



## LanceR

Hey Scott, that's a tasty looking hunk of critter.

Just to recap some of the earlier posts:  I'm thawing and bringing the ham and turkey.  As we discussed making breakfast sausage and maybe Italian I'll bring I'll bring both sheep and hog casings and spices unless you have all that and would rather use what you have (or want to make bulk).

We'll bring the one 6' and two 8' tables and chairs, a 5'folding stainless steel table, high powered fryer burner and propane, insulated hotel pan transport/serving containers with pans and a couple big coolers.  

And we'll bring the stuff for artisan style bread and for pancakes.  I know you have bacon but we have a lot and could bring some too if you'd like.  It's John Martins out of Lancaster, PA.  It's good stuff and not homemade though.  Eggs and the other breakfast stuff we can get locally.

There are also 3-4 St Louis cut rib racks in the freezer we could bring.  And a big venison roast (I think).

And what time Friday do you want us there?  We can come anytime.  

Should I bring any big pots, spiders etc for frying?  And we have a pair of 120 volt counter top warmers for keeping hotel pans hot if they would help.

Lastly with all the food being prepared should we bring our chamber vacuum sealer and bags?

Oh, and our 10x17' canopy got badly damaged in a strong squall in MD last week so I can't bring it.  I do have a 10x16 canvas fly and poles I can bring.


Lance


----------



## boykjo

I'm ready, the smokers ready, The brisket looks awesome. going to be  a great smoke...... see ya'll
there.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Damn it man... I'm jealous...  y'all have a great time and will be looking forward to pictures...


----------



## alelover

Joe has 8 St. Louis' and I have 2 BB. So that's 10 racks of ribs. I have 2 butts, 1 brisket and a tri-tip. Food Lion has wings for 2.29 a pound. Going to get a couple packs.


----------



## phatbac

I have a pork loin and a couple of beef roasts. tomorrow I'm going to cut them up and marinade them. the pork will be marinaded in teriyaki sauce overnight and skewered with fresh pineapple for Hawaiian kebabs and the beef kebabs will have been over night marinaded lean beef and some fresh peppers, onions, mushrooms, and tomatoes. We are shooting for 40-50 kebabs for lunch on Saturday! i will post pic tomorrow night when iI cut up/marinade them. Looking forward to the gathering/party, it will be fun!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## LanceR

The I'll stick with the ham and turkey.

Scott, do you still want to make breakfast sausage Friday or, with everything else going on should we put it in the "too hard" box....?  And I still need to know what time you want us there Friday.


----------



## alelover

All depends on free time. Joe wants to make smoked sausage. We may or may not have time. You can show up anytime. I will probably have my gasser running by 7AM to get a head start on butts and wings for Friday lunch.


----------



## LanceR

Then we'll bring the 20-22mm sheep casings and seasonings for breakfast sausage and some 29-32 hog casings in case we need them.

Can you please PM me the street address?


Thanks


Lance


----------



## alelover

Map to the gathering


----------



## boykjo

Potato salad made. replenished my rub. 6 bags of ice for a buck apiece. loading up at day break. should be there around noon. looking forward to seeing everyone.....hopefully some newbies. Come on out and enjoy some fellowship with people who love bbq.


----------



## solaryellow

So, anything you all need that I can bring with me tomorrow? :D


----------



## alelover

Pork shots. Are you really going to make it here this year?


----------



## solaryellow

lol Pork Shotz. Definitely not gonna happen. I will be there after I get some sleep. About to turn in shortly. Looking forward to catching up. :)


----------



## alelover

Noon Joe? Was hoping for 10


----------



## boykjo

i'll try my best. remember I have the mrs with me. she's need her rest.... and so do I.... lol loading up now


----------



## alelover




----------



## alelover




----------



## LanceR

We'll be there by 11 AM, maybe earlier.  We've been fasting for three days to make room.....

We're planing on pancakes, eggs and bacon/sausage for one breakfast and sausage gravy, biscuits and eggs for the other.  We can make changes on the fly, too.


Lance


----------



## phatbac

We will be making the kebabs tonight for Saturday we are going try to be there around 10:30-10:45 Saturday. so we can get started on lunch. We are looking forward to the event, it should be fun!

Happy Gathering,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## alelover




----------



## alelover




----------



## phatbac

Hey Guys,
bad news i got sick last night so i wont be able to make it. I hope you have a good turn out and a great time today and tomorrow!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## HalfSmoked

Wish I was there maybe next year. You have rain??

Warren


----------



## LanceR

HalfSmoked said:


> Wish I was there maybe next year. You have rain??
> 
> Warren



Some rain Friday but not a showstopper.  Very scattered sprinkles and maybe a light shower Saturday and cloudy but dry Sunday.  Nothing that couldn't be worked with or that caused a wash-out.

Nancy and I were first-timers and were graciously welcomed and made to feel at home.  

There was a great variety of enough food to feed the entire Third Mongolian Hoard.  A steady stream of Atomic Buffalo Turds (cheese stuffed, bacon wrapped jalapenos), spares with several rubs and sauces, tri-tip, a few variations on pulled pork, smoker pork chops, double smoked ham, a variety of chicken wings, smoked turkey, brisket, hot smoked jalapeno cheddar kielbasa, homemade bacon for breakfast, along with a wide variety of sides....and I'm sure I missed some things.....

More importantly, there were a lot of new friends to meet.  Our thanks go out to all involved!


Lance


----------



## HalfSmoked

Glad all went well like said hopping to make it next year about a 6 hour trip for me.

Warren


----------



## alelover

It went very well. I think this was the best ever. I would like to thank our sponsors who were gracious enough to send out some products for our giveaways. Todd from A-Maze-N Products for the 2 smoking kits that can be purchased at Costco. I would also like to thank Lisa B at Vacuum Sealers Unlimited for her donation of the best bags in the land and Tulsa Jeff for his awesome book Smoking Meat: The Essential Guide to Real Barbecue.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Wheres the photos??

Warren


----------



## boykjo

HalfSmoked said:


> Wheres the photos??
> 
> Warren



Sorry Warren.... What happens in NC stays in NC..............lol


----------



## alelover




----------



## solaryellow

I wish I could have spent more time down at Scott's place, but it was fantastic to catch up with him and Joe. Cricket was as gracious of a host as ever. I enjoyed meeting Nancy and Lance and their kiddo Rosie. It was also a pleasure to meet Vicki. I miss these events so much and so enjoyed the chili dogs, ABTs, tri-tip, wings, and just the general laughter. You guys are the best!

A huge thanks to the sponsors that helped make this event a wonderful thing!


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the photos Hey Joe if you behaved you wouldn't have to worry about what photos showed up. :D
Looks like more than enough food and a great time was had. How many attended the party?

Great looking food sorry I missed it but then again my waist line is better off.

Warren


----------



## alelover

Leftovers for dinner.  Tri-tip, Rum injected ham, mac & cheese and Nancy's homemade rye bread.


----------



## Jiffylush

Great pics! I love the hanging drip pans.


----------



## alelover

I know more people took pics. Joe. Lance. Got any pics?


----------



## LanceR

Sorry but I'm not much of a picture taker...it's probably something I should work on.  I have some beef back ribs smoking right now for dinner.  I could shoot a pic or two and we could fib and say they were at the gathering.....

Thanks again or hosting.  Are you and Cricket thinking of making the PA gathering?


Lance


----------



## boykjo

unfortunately I had my phone off for the weekend. Was kind of nice though......It happens.... You just had to be there..lol


----------



## crazymoon

Looks like the food was awesome and lots of it !


----------



## LanceR

The food was good. So where we you?

Leaning forward in the saddle a bit for next year, the owner of a custom cabinet shop I'm doing some business with says that if I park a trailer at his shop for a few weeks he'll fill it with scrap pieces of maple, alder, red oak, white oak, cherry, ash etc.  He was looking at my 16' cargo trailer at the time but I suspect a better trailer would be my former military M101A2 cargo trailer (about 5-1/2x8' and five feet tall with the racks and cover on it).  It would mean making two trips next year but I could drop it at alelover's and folks could choose what they want to take home.....


----------



## crazymoon

lancer said:


> The food was good. So where we you?
> 
> Leaning forward in the saddle a bit for next year, the owner of a custom cabinet shop I'm doing some business with says that if I park a trailer at his shop for a few weeks he'll fill it with scrap pieces of maple, alder, red oak, white oak, cherry, ash etc.  He was looking at my 16' cargo trailer at the time but I suspect a better trailer would be my former military M101A2 cargo trailer (about 5-1/2x8' and five feet tall with the racks and cover on it).  It would mean making two trips next year but I could drop it at alelover's and folks could choose what they want to take home.....



L, I was working in NH ! :) sounds like a great deal for folks to get free wood !


----------



## LanceR

NH!  That's just a hop skip and a jump up I-95.....OK, maybe it's two hops a skip and a jump :)


----------



## LanceR

For the NC folks watching this thread Food Lion has $1.78 St Louis cut ribs and DJ Galaxy Foods in Booneville and Mount Airy have $.88 pork butts.....


----------



## alelover

Harris Teeter has butts for .99 this week.


----------



## yetavon

I'm hoping I can make a good enough impression to get an invite for the next one.
Have a good friend and better cook than I that we can put the camper at near by in Kannapolis


----------



## alelover

Consider yourself invited to the 8th one.


----------



## yetavon

alelover said:


> Consider yourself invited to the 8th one.


Thank You.... Hopefully I can get back to Brewing in time to bring some Oatmeal Stout.


----------



## alelover

I want to brew something this year too if my elbows hold up.


----------



## HalfSmoked

HEY HEY Scott dates set for 2019 yet I know I have said before I'd be there and it is on the top of my to do list this year.

Warren


----------



## alelover

We will be having it May 17-19, 2019.


----------



## LanceR

Hello Scott, I hope that you and Cricket (sp?) are doing well.

Will it be at your place?


----------



## alelover

Yes. It will once again be held at the Wallace Estate.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks for the heads up Scott.

Warren


----------



## yetavon

Oh Man.... Was looking forward to this... We already have plans to be camping at Kings Mt for a Low Country Boil that weekend.... Smoking over Seafood???


----------



## tiny1

alelover said:


> We will be having it May 17-19, 2019.


About an hour from my house in Lincoln county.  I will be there.


----------



## LanceR

tiny1 said:


> About an hour from my house in Lincoln county.  I will be there.




This is the 2018 thread.  The 2019 thread is here:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ering-may-17-18-and-19th.283746/#post-1922195

The 2019 thread can be hard to find as the title doesn't include the year.  I hope to see you there!


Best regards,


----------



## tiny1

LanceR said:


> This is the 2018 thread.  The 2019 thread is here:
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ering-may-17-18-and-19th.283746/#post-1922195
> 
> The 2019 thread can be hard to find as the title doesn't include the year.  I hope to see you there!
> 
> 
> Best regards,


My bad.  I'll check with Ms. Tiny and see if she can get off work to go.  If not, it may be just me.


----------

